# How convenient !



## AWatters (May 18, 2016)

I go online...
Moments later, my area starts surging.
I get ecstatic , ready to hit the road! Let's make some monneeyyyy 

5 minutes go by... nothing...
10 minutes .... still nothing..
Surge starts to disappear... I get less excited.
After 15 minutes, the surge vanishes.. then next thing I know, I get *PING*s out of the A$$ . back. to. back.

How convenient


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

AWatters said:


> I go online...
> Moments later, my area starts surging.
> I get ecstatic , ready to hit the road! Let's make some monneeyyyy
> 
> ...


It's because your pax know how the system works and click "notify me when surge ends"

Two can play that game


----------



## AWatters (May 18, 2016)

MikesUber said:


> It's because your pax know how the system works and click "notify me when surge ends"
> 
> Two can play that game


That's some bewllshitt.


----------



## nononsense (Mar 24, 2016)

AWatters said:


> That's some bewllshitt.


Would you order a pizza at 3X the price if the Pizza place made it convenient for you to wait by notifying you when pizza is back at the regular price?

Only if you saw that there are 30 other people waiting to order the pizza (ie special event) then you would expect pizza be in high demand for the long time. If you saw no reason for high demand, why not wait 10-15 minutes for the price to go back down.


----------



## AWatters (May 18, 2016)

nononsense said:


> Would you order a pizza at 3X the price if the Pizza place made it convenient for you to wait by notifying you when pizza is back at the regular price?
> 
> Only if you saw that there are 30 other people waiting to order the pizza (ie special event) then you would expect pizza be in high demand for the long time. If you saw no reason for high demand, why not wait 10-15 minutes for the price to go back down.


 Because I'm not a cheap ass, and I'm hungry.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Or, you'd order pizza somewhere else.

Despite modern thinking, _capitalism is awesome_. Just wait until you see what happens when it's gone.


----------



## AWatters (May 18, 2016)

renbutler said:


> Or, you'd order pizza somewhere else.
> 
> Despite modern thinking, _capitalism is awesome_. Just wait until you see what happens when it's gone.


Then there's really no point in having surge at all.
Why give drivers hope to actually make money when it's not going to be taken advantage of?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

AWatters said:


> Why give drivers hope to actually make money when it's not going to be taken advantage of?


You just answered your own question.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

AWatters said:


> Then there's really no point in having surge at all.


What?

I've gotten many surge pings. The surges did exactly what they were intended to do: they got me online when I otherwise wouldn't have been driving.

I certainly don't get a ping EVERY TIME I go online during a surge. But surge has never been a guarantee of anything.


----------



## AWatters (May 18, 2016)

renbutler said:


> What?
> 
> I've gotten many surge pings. The surges did exactly what they were intended to do: they got me online when I otherwise wouldn't have been driving.
> 
> I certainly don't get a ping EVERY TIME I go online during a surge. But surge has never been a guarantee of anything.


Then I guess I just have shitty luck.


----------



## AWatters (May 18, 2016)

elelegido said:


> You just answered your own question.


Okay, allow me to rephrase...

Why surge if they're just going to discourage people from using it? & Lessen the chances of people making money..


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

AWatters said:


> Then I guess I just have shitty luck.


Possibly. But that's tough to say unless this happens many times. One time is not back luck.

Also, there are ways to work the surges. Does your area have the old surge rectangles? Or the newer hexagons? If it's the old way, only a small area of the box might have high demand. If you're in the nether-reaches of the box, you will likely get nothing.

That said, I highly advise against driving long distances to chase surges.


----------



## AWatters (May 18, 2016)

renbutler said:


> Possibly. But that's tough to say unless this happens many times. One time is not back luck.
> 
> Also, there are ways to work the surges. Does your area have the old surge rectangles? Or the newer hexagons? If it's the old way, only a small area of the box might have high demand. If you're in the nether-reaches of the box, you will likely get nothing.
> 
> That said, I highly advise against driving long distances to chase surges.


The hexagons..
& it's happened several times. Not just once, this was just the most recent occurrence.
But yeah I've learned to not chase the surge, per say. Haha


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Okay, we just got the hexes in our market within the past week. Surge frequency has declined drastically, and the one time it came to my area, I did NOT get a ping.

But my experience with the hexes is admittedly still pretty limited, so I can't pass judgment on it yet. But I've been a surge-only driver for several months now, so my advice still applies to the rectangles.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

AWatters said:


> Then there's really no point in having surge at all.
> Why give drivers hope to actually make money when it's not going to be taken advantage of?


The purpose of surge pricing isn't to make the drivers more money, but to even out supply and demand so that Uber can get their cut out of more trips. If it brings more drivers to the area, or it reduces the number of passengers that want to ride "right now", it fulfills its purpose.


----------

